# Injured Tail! Help please!



## Smarie95 (Sep 30, 2017)

I just noticed the tail of my female fancy mouse is injured. I just bought her a couple of weeks ago and she was perfectly healthy. She lives in a pretty big cage with another female mouse that she gets along with great. They were together at the pet store. 
I'll attach an image but can someone help tell me if they know what's wrong with her?
Here's a link to the pics


http://imgur.com/fGTGa




http://imgur.com/fGTGa


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's probably just from a bite or she scraped it on something by being stuck. At this point I wouldn't worry at all  it doesn't look like anything serious and will more than likely heal very quickly. Of course, as with all kinds of injuries, keep an eye on it.


----------

